# Pizza Crust Recipe Help!!!



## gsloper541 (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm trying to find THE recipe, or the closest anyone can get for Sally's Apizza 
on Wooster Street, New Haven, Connecticut. Please let me know if you can help.
Thanks,
Gary


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hello Gary, and welcome to Chef Talk.

I will move your recipe request to the Recipe forum. Please return to the Welcome Forum to introduce yourself!

Mezzaluna (moderator)


----------

